# Can't decide which season pass to buy in CO for 10/11



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I personally get the Epic for Vail and Beaver....

The little extra drive is worth it. Vail has ways of being low on traffic if you put in the ground work and figure it out


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

yeahhh, i think i'm leaned more towards vail and beaver, who knows what happens once im done with college, might be on a break of snowboarding for like 10-20 years.

but i don't get what u mean by ground work ?

the extra miles isnt such a huge deal, but it's just about driving by myself sux


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Pass to buy*

Epic Pass. I rode A-Basin, Breck, Vail and Beaver on mine - personally not a Keystone fan.

If you don't like riding alone, there's an Internet site that has car pooling from Denver. Save some cash and meet new folks. 

I come into town once a year and scarf up a few weeks of riding. The Epic is a great deal. If I lived there, I'd probably get a pass at Loveland too...just for the days when the drive is daunting or time is limited.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I personally get the Epic for Vail and Beaver....
> 
> The little extra drive is worth it. Vail has ways of being low on traffic if you put in the ground work and figure it out


 vail is insane and my fav,,,but that takes awhile on catwalks


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm really leaning toward Loveland for next year. I'm over the shit show that is Summit County. I'm tired of the I-70 traffic, tired of the lift lines, and tired of the douchebags. Vail and BC just mean a longer drive to deal with pretentious assholes.

Living in Evergreen, I can be to Loveland in about 35 minutes. I'm thinking about getting a pass there and then a pass to local Echo Mountain for weekday night riding.

I also want to get my avy classes finally taken care of so I can start hitting some backcountry. I'm just over Summit County.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If I buy a pass I am also leaning towards Loveland. I got the Superpass for years, just so that I had Winterpark as an option. Winterpark also happens to be my preferred area on the Front Range. It's nice to go up on a Sunday and not have to deal with the shit show traffic coming home from Vail/Summit county. Easily saves an hour or two of sitting in the car. That said, the Superpass is still a super popular pass and the crowds that come with it. Loveland on the other hand, rarely has crowds and they under report snowfall big time. Mighty fine terrain there too, especially when chair 9 is running.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> If I buy a pass I am also leaning towards Loveland. I got the Superpass for years, just so that I had Winterpark as an option. Winterpark also happens to be my preferred area on the Front Range. It's nice to go up on a Sunday and not have to deal with the shit show traffic coming home from Vail/Summit county. Easily saves an hour or two of sitting in the car. That said, the Superpass is still a super popular pass and the crowds that come with it. Loveland on the other hand, rarely has crowds and they under report snowfall big time. Mighty fine terrain there too, especially when chair 9 is running.


I went to visit winter park but never rode there. the driver was too pussy in the zigzag highway 40 going up, that really ruined our day...
however is winter park consisted mostly of park terrain or there are decent slopes as well ?

Thanks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Winterpark is the 4 largest resort in the state. They have a park but are not really known for it. Lot's of tree runs, chutes, and stuff around there. Your driver must have been awfull. Even putzing over the pass should only take 30-40 minutes. It's a fairly easy pass to drive imo...


----------



## BoulderEagle (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's another vote for Loveland! 
My gf and I had a pass there last year but went with the Colorado Pass(5mtn) this year. We've got 30 days so far this season and are really tired of the traffic and crowds that are at the bigger resorts(excluding A Basin). We've actually bought 4packs to Eldora and Loveland this year too just to avoid the traffic jams on I-70 and the punks we've encountered at Keystone/Breck.

If I were you I'd pick up that Eldora pass too, since you get them so cheap!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

BoulderEagle said:


> Here's another vote for Loveland!
> My gf and I had a pass there last year but went with the Colorado Pass(5mtn) this year. We've got 30 days so far this season and are really tired of the traffic and crowds that are at the bigger resorts(excluding A Basin). We've actually bought 4packs to Eldora and Loveland this year too just to avoid the traffic jams on I-70 and the punks we've encountered at Keystone/Breck.
> 
> If I were you I'd pick up that Eldora pass too, since you get them so cheap!


hey mann, lots of people seems having a bad experience with JERKS in key/breck, but what are you guys hating about exacly ? i went there quite a few times and i htink they are not that bad at all.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What part of tired of crowds and traffic is unclear.

Breck is the busiest ski resort in North America. Keystone is not far behind. All of the major passes have busy resorts. The drive home on a Sunday from Summit County or Vail can be an excruciating pain in the ass. Hence the reason the Winterpark option has always been so attractive to me, and Loveland lets you bypass a whole ton of it too. The drive to the tunnel can take for ever once they start metering the traffic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> What part of tired of crowds and traffic is unclear.
> 
> Breck is the busiest ski resort in North America. Keystone is not far behind. All of the major passes have busy resorts. The drive home on a Sunday from Summit County or Vail can be an excruciating pain in the ass. Hence the reason the Winterpark option has always been so attractive to me, and Loveland lets you bypass a whole ton of it too. The drive to the tunnel can take for ever once they start metering the traffic.


yo admin, just cool down, i got it, all right ?

I thought u guys were bashing against the actual asshole people who ride at breck and key. My bad


----------



## BoulderEagle (Jan 5, 2010)

I totally agree with Kill. I was also talking about the punks that ride Key/Breck that I haven't experienced elsewhere.
For example, the last 3 times we went to Keystone we had a problem with someone on the mtn. First, a teenage skier ran directly into my gf's back while she was stapping in. He didn't say "sorry", "my bad", nothing. Just stared at her while she clenched her back and cried. Second, some snowboarder crashed into the back of me on a catwalk. Scratched the hell out of my topsheet and he also said nothing. How hard is it to say sorry? I know accidents happen, so just say "I'm sorry". Finally, the last time we were there, on North Peak, a snowboarder was going to fast in a trail merge area. He nearly missed me and crashed into my gf sending her face first into the ground(she didn't even see it coming). I thought for sure she'd be missing teeth but the brim on her helmet saved her. This time the guy actually apologized, which was nice to see.
There are actually more stories from Breck but I'm all done complaining for now...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BoulderEagle said:


> How hard is it to say sorry? I know accidents happen, so just say "I'm sorry".


Bingo. I'm a pretty nice guy by nature, but few things on this planet piss me off more than inconsiderate assholes. You're exactly right. Shit happens on the mountain and I'm more than willing to let 99% of it go if the person just apologizes for being an asshat and I'm more than willing to return the favor if I'm the one doing the asshatting. Hell, we're all human and more than capable of being an idiot at times.

I'm pretty sure Keystone is the snow punk/snow gangsta capitol of the world. Some of the "outfits" I see those kids wearing make me :laugh: and I'm not shy to do it while pointing in some cases.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Passes*

I should have added that, while I love the Epic Pass, I almost never go on Saturday or Sunday and never go to Keystone. 

I have zero tolerance for punks. They screwed up surfing and I won't give up my mountains to them too.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

$600 is NOTHING for that epic pass, considering how many mountains are included, many of which are world class resorts. You guys are EXTREMELY lucky to have that option. At that price you can still get another pass to other mountains. What we pay around here for just access to one or two local mountains is ridiculous for what we get in return.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

After the days I have had this weekend and last with epic moments NOT in any resort I think my pass next year will consist of one of these:










and one of these too obviously...










Ski Doo Summit and a Super Duty stroker! Oh and probably a splitty too!!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> $600 is NOTHING for that epic pass, considering how many mountains are included, many of which are world class resorts. You guys are EXTREMELY lucky to have that option. At that price you can still get another pass to other mountains. What we pay around here for just access to one or two local mountains is ridiculous for what we get in return.


You are 100% right. I preach it to my buddies often.... Passes for just one mountain in many markets are well over 1k


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> After the days I have had this weekend and last with epic moments NOT in any resort I think my pass next year will consist of one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fixed this for ya ( =


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

OMFG that diesel Yota is badass...wow. A gooseneck enclosed car trailer would be nice too!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I wish some manufacturer would make a smaller truck with a diesel engine. I'd love to have something like a Tacoma or Frontier with a something like a 3.5 - 4.0L diesel. That would fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I wish some manufacturer would make a smaller truck with a diesel engine. I'd love to have something like a Tacoma or Frontier with a something like a 3.5 - 4.0L diesel. That would fit my needs perfectly.


That's potentially on the table last I heard..... Oh man, my Tacoma with a Diesel in it is a dream for me. They make like VW's with Diesels, so what the shit Toyota! ( =


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Diesels*

They're outstanding but they got a bad name because of horrific U.S. execution. They're coming back.

In Tokyo, they're illegal for anything privately owned. Only the big trucks and buses have them and they must be extremely clean. Hard to imagine a major Japanese manufacturer spending the money on them when they can't sell them domestically...but you never know.

VW is coming on strong. A good, inexpensive AWD away from being a player.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG guys haha, this is how my thread get transformed into a diesel topic, you guys are really talented hahaha

I personally love that toyota and would like to see more clean diesel engine on the market


----------

